# New Admin at ASF



## s2h (Apr 5, 2014)

Word is there is gonna be a new admin for ASF....can't say much more then that...but its gonna be a popular choice....well for the person selected...

Any guesses???


----------



## s2h (Apr 5, 2014)

And if you see anyone in the AMA contest logs wearing knee pads....that's cause they were laying tile that day...and the white stuff in their hair is tile grout..


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2014)

Hmm

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## cube789 (Apr 5, 2014)

please let it be azza


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 5, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Who cares?  ASF is pretty gay.


yup, plus we got Sheri here, what else do you need


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 5, 2014)

cube789 said:


> please let it be azza


that would be awesome


----------



## sneedham (Apr 5, 2014)

D-lats? Shit i'm gonna get Shit for that one....lol

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> yup, plus we got Sheri here, what else do you need






I do think its interesting they're lamenting custom being gone but no one seems to have noticed Ive been scarce..lol


----------



## Swfl (Apr 5, 2014)

What's all this talk of Ama and as on iml... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Apr 5, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Post #3 explains why that is.



Have to rep you for that one when I get home...lmao

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Post #3 explains why that is.




lol


----------



## charley (Apr 5, 2014)

They're still crying about custom and wishing xyz was dead, they talk about IM like we're all savages, when in fact most of us were members before they were..


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 5, 2014)

el capitano


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2014)

wtf!


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 5, 2014)

Is he eating it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Apr 5, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I do think its interesting they're lamenting custom being gone but no one seems to have noticed Ive been scarce..lol


Hell, I've noticed! You know how hard it is to stalk someone on two sites? I'm glad your back here. It's much easier now to watch everyone of your moves...I mean... engage you in meaningful conversation. Besides ASF kinda blows anyway.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> el capitano



I can neither confirm or deny. But the world is no longer safe for gimmicks


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2014)

hmmm


----------



## s2h (Apr 5, 2014)

the water is getting warmer i feel....


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

Sphincter contractions? Idk


----------



## s2h (Apr 5, 2014)

I can't stop scratching my taint in anticipation....come on Heavy...whats the word???....

Is it a female??..prayers and used condoms go out for that thought??


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

Admin controls the black market on h4h .... It's a lucrative role I hear


----------



## independent (Apr 5, 2014)

s2h said:


> I can't stop scratching my taint in anticipation....come on Heavy...whats the word???....
> 
> Is it a female??..prayers and used condoms go out for that thought??



Its me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Its me.



You have the DRSE credentials.


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 5, 2014)

I spanked my child in public,  a teenager called me out like I was a bad parent so I spanked him, his mom confronted me so I fingered her asshole. ..... yep I think im qualified. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 5, 2014)

Did I mention my finger was my fist?

-jwgibbons


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 5, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Who cares?  ASF is pretty gay.


you beat me to it


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> you beat me to it



They're serious about steroids, just not joining in on silly transformation competitions


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> They're serious about steroids, just not joining in on silly transformation competitions


haha im just serious about trannies


----------



## cube789 (Apr 6, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> I spanked my child in public,  a teenager called me out like I was a bad parent so I spanked him, his mom confronted me so I fingered her asshole. ..... yep I think im qualified.
> 
> -jwgibbons




^jew


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 6, 2014)

cube789 said:


> ^jew



I clarified it was my fist..... nothing greedy about that

-jwgibbons


----------



## Watson (Apr 6, 2014)

i thinking a poll, put azza, nikos, chj, eddie and nazi

azza gets my vote......we take pity on natives here....


----------



## cube789 (Apr 6, 2014)

Griffith said:


> i thinking a poll, put azza, nikos, chj, eddie and nazi
> 
> azza gets my vote......we take pity on natives here....



I can see reddog drinking a lot of coffee today


----------



## cube789 (Apr 6, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> I clarified it was my fist..... nothing greedy about that
> 
> -jwgibbons


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2014)

tommytearz will kill himself


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2014)

Kool aid is being passed around as we speak


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2014)

el capo,please dont ruin his ''masterpiece'' asf..he worked so hard


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2014)

cube789 said:


> I can see reddog drinking a lot of coffee today



Maybe, just maybe this is reds shot at the title ...... Dare to dream?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 6, 2014)

reddog should be prez


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Kool aid is being passed around as we speak




don't drink the koolaid!!

its a trap!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 7, 2014)

cube789 said:


> I can see reddog drinking a lot of coffee today





theCaptn' said:


> Maybe, just maybe this is reds shot at the title ...... Dare to dream?



probelby be your second biggest mistake, right behind giving sil a mod spot....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 7, 2014)

I think blood work should be a mandate to post on ASF

your est is too high? come back when you've got your AI sorted out

bleating lambs over there with breasts...I swear


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 7, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I think blood work should be a mandate to post on ASF
> 
> your est is too high? come back when you've got your AI sorted out
> 
> bleating lambs over there with breasts...I swear



I thought blueprint was having an AI/tampon giveaway?


Warrior


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2014)

Lmao!


----------



## SheriV (Apr 7, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> I thought blueprint was having an AI/tampon giveaway?
> 
> 
> Warrior



this is a brilliant idea...stop the vag flow and get them sorted..

I'll run it by the boss


----------



## KelJu (Apr 7, 2014)

I had never been to asf until all this custom bullshit spilled over to IM. I signed up. So far it seems pretty slow over there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Kool aid is being passed around as we speak


Is this of the Kool Aid acid test variety, or Jim Jones style??  I've been hearing a lot of coughing and choking lately.......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2014)

I know who it is, and all I can say under her tenure heads will roll.....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 7, 2014)

ay? mrs heavy?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 7, 2014)

this is a fun game


----------



## SheriV (Apr 7, 2014)

I see no reason to believe it ..but fun none the less


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I see no reason to believe it ..but fun none the less


Mayyyyybeee I know something...... Mayyyyybeee I don't


----------



## s2h (Apr 7, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> I thought blueprint was having an AI/tampon giveaway?
> 
> 
> Warrior



its maxi-pads actually...no strings attached..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok.... fuck it.  I give.  From an undisclosed source close to the vatican, who wishes to remain anonymous...... the new Admin at ASF is Mrs KOS!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 7, 2014)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok.... fuck it.  I give.  From an undisclosed source close to the vatican, who wishes to remain anonymous...... the new Admin at ASF is Mrs KOS!



Is she moderating from the computer lab inside the prison?


----------



## s2h (Apr 7, 2014)

she currently was unavailable for hire...but we tried...onto the next candidate..applications will be accepted via USPS...all apps must contain a noodz...$100...and any fake anavar you possess...  

Thank You for your speed and consideration in these matters...

Selection will be made via the secret mod panel...also known as Buy Sell & Trade...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2014)

s2h said:


> she currently was unavailable for hire...but we tried...onto the next candidate..applications will be accepted via USPS...all apps must contain a noodz...$100...and any fake anavar you possess...
> 
> Thank You for your speed and consideration in these matters...
> 
> Selection will be made via the secret mod panel...also known as Buy Sell & Trade...


Doh! I hate the media....  Ms JD applied but she was told since she was associated with me..... no go.   WTF?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 7, 2014)

s2h said:


> she currently was unavailable for hire...but we tried...onto the next candidate..applications will be accepted via USPS...all apps must contain a noodz...$100...and any fake anavar you possess...
> 
> Thank You for your speed and consideration in these matters...
> 
> Selection will be made via the secret mod panel...also known as Buy Sell & Trade...



omg..I have tons of fake anavar! but I don't have a $100 bucks....and the last time I sent nudes the guy said. "I said nudes of a hot chick, not you"  

I'm gettin big doe-y wattery eyes right now thinkin of it...


----------



## charley (Apr 7, 2014)

The pit over at asf needs AG people to get it off life support , they seem to be afraid of IM members...


----------



## oufinny (Apr 7, 2014)

SheriV said:


> omg..I have tons of fake anavar! but I don't have a $100 bucks....and the last time I sent nudes the guy said. "I said nudes of a hot chick, not you"
> 
> I'm gettin big doe-y wattery eyes right now thinkin of it...



The ones you sent me in my mind made me diamond hard; especially the ass shot


----------



## s2h (Apr 7, 2014)

SheriV said:


> omg..I have tons of fake anavar! but I don't have a $100 bucks....and the last time I sent nudes the guy said. "I said nudes of a hot chick, not you"
> 
> I'm gettin big doe-y wattery eyes right now thinkin of it...



its ok...send the fake var..copy a pic off xxnx.com and use monopoly money for the $100...that should make your eligible for hire..


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2014)

s2h said:


> its ok...send the fake var..copy a pic off xxnx.com and use monopoly money for the $100...that should make your eligible for hire..



Tits goddamit we need tits


----------



## the_predator (Apr 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Tits goddamit we need tits


I second that!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 7, 2014)

I have the strangest boner right now


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have the strangest boner right now



I think my estros too high. I've been teary at sad songs and missing my mum 

And my cawk ain't working very well


----------



## cube789 (Apr 8, 2014)

aww we love you Cap


----------



## cube789 (Apr 8, 2014)

also, tits !


----------



## Watson (Apr 8, 2014)

for an epic azza style broken heart (when Sil got promoted here) you really should make cube an admin over there lmao


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 8, 2014)

Griffith said:


> for an epic azza style broken heart (when Sil got promoted here) you really should make cube an admin over there lmao



slurp....get off the mans dick......

the alledged ms v......


----------



## Watson (Apr 8, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> slurp....get off the mans dick......
> 
> the alledged ms v......



you dont need to be a feeble minded geriatric cunt every day, let the dementia take you and enjoy the little pleasures you get from suppositories.....


----------



## s2h (Apr 8, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I think my estros too high. I've been teary at sad songs and missing my mum
> 
> And my cawk ain't working very well


I will overnight some semen...splash and gargle..will fix all your sadness...


----------



## s2h (Apr 8, 2014)

All eligible voters report to Heavies office friday 5pm for the verdict...first one under the desk gets a extra vote..

Thanks, Heavys Admin


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2014)

s2h said:


> I will overnight some semen...splash and gargle..will fix all your sadness...



Aus customs


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 8, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Aus customs


dont you guys have abbo lady boys? I heard you'll see rainbows in the desert


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2014)

is sheri admin yet ?


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2014)

cube789 said:


> is sheri admin yet ?


^^ funny ass gif, she gets my vote  mostly because of the crying that would ensue


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Aus customs



get in touch with Azza.....u forgetting his massive orders that his connects got through customs for him?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 9, 2014)

Griffith said:


> get in touch with Azza.....u forgetting his massive orders that his connects got through customs for him?



azza,azza,azza, yeah, he don't own your mind.......


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 9, 2014)

redogg needs to change his depends


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 9, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> redogg needs to change his depends



You regurgatate more than a momma bird...christ, one funny line in over 1100 posts......


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2014)

So let's get down to how we're crowd funding me new boobs..thanks

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 9, 2014)

SheriV said:


> So let's get down to how we're crowd funding me new boobs..thanks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


i dont have any cash but i have a friend thats pre med haha


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2014)

SheriV said:


> So let's get down to how we're crowd funding me new boobs..thanks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


your tits look great, but if I pitch in I expect to see full nudes


----------



## charley (Apr 9, 2014)

SheriV said:


> So let's get down to how we're crowd funding me new boobs..thanks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk




keep what you have, they look natural & cute.....     & sexy


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2014)

that was between baby 3 and 4..not so much now

you've been mislead...so yeah..crowd funding to get them back to that..thanks


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2014)

that fuckin gif is hilarious...


you must spread some reputation around..blah blah blah


----------



## s2h (Apr 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Aus customs



i will reship in a Hellmans jar ...they will never notice


----------



## s2h (Apr 9, 2014)

SheriV said:


> that was between baby 3 and 4..not so much now
> 
> you've been mislead...so yeah..crowd funding to get them back to that..thanks



you make ASF admin it pays...better send nudes asap..voting is near...


----------



## Watson (Apr 10, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> i can help crying im STILL not a mod...christ, im the coolest person on iml, just ask me!!!......



you need 15 different meds just to avoid incontinence, ill bet $ you havent had an erection since Reagan was in office, youre basically good for nothing other than whinging and whining like a hooker with a woden leg whos run out of crack and have this demented pathetic shit about peoples choice in your tag...

kinda makes you a sad, pathetic, useless old bitter cunt whos angry your life is a fucken car wreck at best....

since you doesnt lift i can only guess you are here for the cawk/tranny pics we post as a joke.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 10, 2014)

Griffith said:


> you need 15 different meds just to avoid incontinence, ill bet $ you havent had an erection since Reagan was in office, youre basically good for nothing other than whinging and whining like a hooker with a woden leg whos run out of crack and have this demented pathetic shit about peoples choice in your tag...
> 
> kinda makes you a sad, pathetic, useless old bitter cunt whos angry your life is a fucken car wreck at best....
> 
> since you doesnt lift i can only guess you are here for the cawk/tranny pics we post as a joke.....


 
you're like watching the special olympics, it's fun to watch you try to be like the cool kids but in the end you're still just retarted.......


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 10, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> you're like watching the special olympics, it's fun to watch you try to be like the cool kids but in the end you're still just retarted.......




You misspelled retarded  GICH


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 10, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> You misspelled retarded  GICH



........


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

reddog likes to go to disneyland so he can smell the seats of the chairs all the little kids have been sitting on haha


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2014)

redbitch works in disneyland..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 10, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> redbitch works in disneyland..



look whos back, bluto, stfu........


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2014)

redbitch and his ''co-workers''..


----------



## cube789 (Apr 10, 2014)

lols delivered


----------



## cube789 (Apr 10, 2014)

*slurp*


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2014)

connect the dots....


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

seems legit


----------



## Watson (Apr 10, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> you're like watching the special olympics, it's fun to watch you try to be like the cool kids but in the end you're still just retarted.......



*"The People's choice"*calling someone retarded


----------



## sneedham (Apr 10, 2014)

jitbjake88 said:


> sil speaks 7 different languages. Plus our native english. He's a walking tampon


^^^leave^^^


----------



## SheriV (Apr 10, 2014)

jitbjake88 said:


> Sil speaks 7 different languages. Plus our native English. He's a walking tampon



Don't you owe someone like 8 grand?


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

lol AG class reunion , i wanna neg him but im afraid he might steal money from me haha


----------



## sneedham (Apr 10, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Don't you owe someone like 8 grand?



That is what I was thinking??...Still cannot rep you sheriv....hhmmmm


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

lol banned already haha


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 10, 2014)

Fredz said:


> Don't u owe AG a round of blowjobs?  U dog faced whore.


custom gimmick


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> custom gimmick


that or the nazi.
ive got to defend sheri she showed a boob pic and thats more than most of you fuckers have done haha


----------



## SheriV (Apr 10, 2014)

obviously....cuz my face is actually gorgeous


----------



## SheriV (Apr 10, 2014)

plenty would disagree you boring little troll


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

Fredz said:


> I've seen your face, don't flatter urself


and ive seen yours, you look like sloth from the goonies, want a baby ruth ?


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 10, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> and ive seen yours, you look like sloth from the goonies, want a baby ruth ?


goonie reps coming when I recharge


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm heading out of town. Now you kids behave and don't be too mean to the ASF mongs.

Also report any nazi faggot activity please!

Tyia! Xxx


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 10, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm heading out of town. Now you kids behave and don't be too mean to the ASF mongs.
> 
> Also report any nazi faggot activity please!
> 
> Tyia! Xxx


be safe pack extra magnum condoms


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 10, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm heading out of town. Now you kids behave and don't be too mean to the ASF mongs.
> 
> Also report any nazi faggot activity please!
> 
> Tyia! Xxx



You think I could play with the DRSE banhammer while your away. 

I'm going to extort nudz from skinny... maybe Mr O.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> You think I could play with the DRSE banhammer while your away.
> 
> I'm going to extort nudz from skinny... maybe Mr O.



Approved


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> You think I could play with the DRSE banhammer while your away.
> 
> I'm going to extort nudz from skinny...* maybe Mr O*.


already sent.
p.s ignore the the YMCA shaved in my pubic hair, i was going through a village people phase !


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 10, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> already sent.
> p.s ignore the the YMCA shaved in my pubic hair, i was going through a village people phase !


village people, thats your excuse. have you ever looked at the men seeking men on craigslist, I troll it with my wife to see if to see if we recognize people in our neighborhood. Its a bit scary lots of fags meet in the bathrooms at parks were I take my kids. I always thought that was just a joke, its real


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> village people, thats your excuse. have you ever looked at the men seeking men on craigslist, I troll it with my wife to see if to see if we recognize people in our neighborhood. Its a bit scary lots of fags meet in the bathrooms at parks were I take my kids. I always thought that was just a joke, its real


haha me and my girl do the same thing haha and the missed connection section lol so many m4m in the 24hr fitness showers haha


----------



## MDR (Apr 10, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> village people, thats your excuse. have you ever looked at the men seeking men on craigslist, I troll it with my wife to see if to see if we recognize people in our neighborhood. Its a bit scary lots of fags meet in the bathrooms at parks were I take my kids. I always thought that was just a joke, its real



Probably a lot of the ASF regulars posting up in there...


----------



## Watson (Apr 10, 2014)

in all seriousness someone please make redog admin of something so his life will have some meaning for the first time.......


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 10, 2014)

MDR said:


> Probably a lot of the ASF regulars posting up in there...


lol big true


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 10, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> haha me and my girl do the same thing haha and the missed connection section lol so many m4m in the 24hr fitness showers haha


no way, I see surfers point in ventura alot, and theres some fat tard up no with a dragon tattoo on his shoulder a little shitty one, we think he works at jamba juice


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> no way, I see surfers point in ventura alot, and theres some fat tard up no with a dragon tattoo on his shoulder a little shitty one, we think he works at jamba juice


haha i saw a kid like 17-19 y/o he posted on the men seeking men looking for a older man to blow lol my girl recognized him from the gym haha


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2014)

lol adam rolenc aka scamming nazi is in the house..sieg heil


----------



## cube789 (Apr 11, 2014)

^lolol 
facebook is fun


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> lol adam rolenc aka scamming nazi is in the house..sieg heil



Banned


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 11, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Banned


"like"


----------



## s2h (Apr 11, 2014)

Lots of banning here...figured I would join the fun...its amazing the 8k scammer would post....

The leg breaking crew must be running behind..


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 11, 2014)

s2h said:


> Lots of banning here...figured I would join the fun...its amazing the 8k scammer would post....
> 
> The leg breaking crew must be running behind..



I need to visit chicago soon.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 11, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> already sent.
> p.s ignore the the YMCA shaved in my pubic hair, i was going through a village people phase !



Actually.... i was going to extort pics of your girl... my sheri lhjo material has been overused .



bushmaster said:


> I need to visit chicago soon.



I'll drive the get away car!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 11, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Actually.... i was going to extort pics of your girl... *my sheri lhjo material has been overused *.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drive the get away car!


its hard to look at photos when they are glazed like a crispy kreme doughnut haha


----------



## cube789 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Actually.... i was going to extort pics of your girl... my sheri lhjo material has been overused .



Well it's not like you've been heavily vying for new material lately..pfft


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Well it's not like you've been heavily vying for new material lately..pfft


in DJ's absence you can send all left over material to me


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 11, 2014)

cube789 said:


>


imagine fucking in that thing haha epic


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> in DJ's absence you can send all left over material to me



You'll have to check with DJ.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2014)

XYZ. There I said it.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 16, 2014)

oh em gee


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope someone's building an ark over there ....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 16, 2014)

gonna need it for sure...


----------



## sneedham (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## s2h (Apr 16, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Well it's not like you've been heavily vying for new material lately..pfft



Where is my new material...??...considering I'm your biggest supporter for ASF admin...


----------



## SheriV (Apr 16, 2014)

Does being ny only supporter count?


----------



## s2h (Apr 16, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Does being ny only supporter count?



My vote has a lot of weight.....now send nudes...in HD if possible and with food items involved....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 16, 2014)

Cucumbers, bananas or grapefruits? Choose wisely


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 16, 2014)

grapefruits ftw


----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> XYZ. There I said it.




please let it be so


----------



## s2h (Apr 17, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Cucumbers, bananas or grapefruits? Choose wisely



Cucumbers of course....and not the little pickling kind....


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2014)

bwhahahaha that bloated toad tommytearz will kill himself


----------



## charley (Apr 17, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Cucumbers, bananas or grapefruits? Choose wisely




..No Watermelons ?!?!?!?!?


----------

